# ζήτησα υπηρεσιακό, πήρα την άδεια απολύσεως



## skimmedlatex

Καλημέρα,
μεταφράζω στα τσέχικα το διήγημα Γέροι ανθρώποι του Γιάννη Παλάβου (από την συλλογή Το Αστείο).
Ο πρωταγωνιστής του διηγήματος πάει στο σχολείο και ταυτόχρονα έχει μια δουλειά. Η γιαγιά του είναι άρρωστη και αυτός πρώτα πάει στο νοσοκομείο για να την δεί και τελικά μετά από λίγο χρόνο γυρνάει και στο χωριό του (που μένει και αυτή). Στο κείμενο λέγεται: "ζήτησα υπηρεσιακό" και μετά από λίγες σελίδες: "πήρα την άδεια απολύσεως". Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνουν αυτές οι φράσεις. (Σχετίζονται με το σχολείο ή με την δουλειά; )

Τα αποσπάσματα:
"Την πρώτη βδομάδα [που ήταν στο νοσοκομείο η γιαγιά] ζήτησα υπηρεσιακό για να την δω."
"Τον Οκτώβρη πήρα την άδεια απολύσεως. Γύρισα στο χωριό."

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> απολύομαι εδώ σημαίνει αποχωρώ από τον στρατό, εφόσον έχω εκπληρώσει τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις.
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπηρεσιακό είναι μία άδεια που παίρνει ο στρατιώτης, η οποία διαρκεί λίγες ώρες.
> Άδεια απολύσεως είναι, νομίζω, η τελευταία άδεια που παίρνει ο στρατιώτης πριν από την απόλυσή του. Με τη λήξη της άδειας και την επιστροφή του στο στρατόπεδο απολύεται. (Έχουν περάσει και πολλά χρόνια!)



Ευχαριστώ! Χωρίς την βοήθειά σας δεν θα καταλαβαίνα ότι πρόκειται για την στρατιωτική θητεία. Μπορείτε, όμως, να μου εξηγήσετε λίγο ακόμα την άδεια απολύσεως; Ο στρατιώτης πρέπει να γυρίσει ακόμα μετά στο στρατό για λίγο; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπορεί να φύγει πριν το τέλος, γιατί όχι μετά την απόλυση; Για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει μια τέτοια άδεια στο τέλος; Πόσο καιρό διαρκεί; (Ζήτητσα τον πατέρα μου και δεν είχαιμε κάτι αντίστοιχο στην Τσεχία.)


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Παρακαλώ, να είσαι καλά!
> 
> Οι στρατιώτες δικαιούνται κάποιες μέρες άδεια κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας τους. Ας φέρω ως παράδειγμα τη δική μου περίπτωση: Η θητεία μου τελείωνε, χρειαζόμουν γύρω στη μια εβδομάδα για να πάρω το απολυτήριο. Από όλη την άδεια που δικαιούμουν, άφησα ένα μικρό μέρος (πχ. 5 μέρες) για το τέλος. Θα μπορούσα φυσικά να την έχω εξαντλήσει πολύ νωρίτερα, αλλά συνήθως κρατάγαμε λίγες μέρες για το τέλος, γιατί νιώθαμε ότι έτσι μειώνεται κάπως η θητεία μας.   Έτσι, 7 μέρες πριν από τη λήξη της θητείας μου, πήρα αυτή την "άδεια απολύσεως" και μετά την επιστροφή μου στη στρατιωτική μονάδα έμεινα λίγο και απολύθηκα. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, αυτό λέγαμε "άδεια απολύσεως". Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για επίσημο όρο.
> 
> Μετά την απόλυση δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως αποχωρείς από το στράτευμα.



Ευχαριστώ για την τέλεια εξήγηση! Και ο πατέρας μου είπαι κάτι για αυτό, ότι κάποιοι στρατιώτες πήρανε την άδεια πριν το τέλος, π.χ. να πάρουν τα ρούχα τους. Μάλλόν δεν έγινε τόσο συχνά στην Τσεχοσλοβακία γιατί δεν νομίζει ο πατέρας μου να έχουμε ένα όρο συγκεκριμένα για αυτό το φαινόμενο. Αλλά ξέρω πως να το μεταφράσω, έχουμε άλλους όρους (π.χ. dovolenka για μια άδεια πεισσότερων μέρων - από το ρήμα dovolit που σημαίνει επιτρέπω).
Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, μόνο να είμαι σίγουρη. "Οι φοβισμένοι νεοσύλλεκτοι" θα είναι αυτοί που μόλις στρατολογηθήκανε;


----------



## Perseas

@skimmedlatex
Όλα αυτά θα ίσχυαν αν το θέμα ήταν ο στρατός. Αλλά, τώρα που κοίταξα πιο προσεκτικά το πρώτο σχόλιο, βλέπω ότι δεν λέει πουθενά για στρατό. Συγγνώμη. Μάλλον στο σχολείο αναφέρεται. Ήταν μήπως εσωτερικός σε κάποιο σχολείο και πήρε άδεια λίγο πριν πάρει απολυτήριο δημοτικού/γυμνασίου; Πιθανόν, δεν είμαι σίγουρος χωρίς να γνωρίζω την ιστορία.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> @skimmedlatex
> Όλα αυτά θα ίσχυαν αν το θέμα ήταν ο στρατός. Αλλά, τώρα που κοίταξα πιο προσεκτικά το πρώτο σχόλιο, βλέπω ότι δεν λέει πουθενά για στρατό. Συγγνώμη. Μάλλον στο σχολείο αναφέρεται. Ήταν μήπως εσωτερικός σε κάποιο σχολείο και πήρε άδεια λίγο πριν πάρει απολυτήριο δημοτικού/γυμνασίου; Πιθανόν, δεν είμαι σίγουρος χωρίς να γνωρίζω την ιστορία.


Δεν πειράζει! Έμαθα κάτι νέο.
Θα σας δώσω δύο αποσπάσματα που μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να με βοηθήσετε.  Αλλά είναι ένα πολύ σύντομο διήγημα και η περιγραφή του υπόβαθρου δεν είναι πολύ διεξοδική.

Τον Οκτώβρη πήρα άδεια απολύσεως. Γύρισα στο χωριό. Οι φίλοι μου έλειπαν – άλλος χρωστούσε μαθήματα, άλλοι μεταπτυχιακά, άλλοι φοβισμένοι νεοσύλλεκτοι. Ξυπνούσα το μεσημέρι και περίμενα. Κλειδωνόμουν στο δωμάτιο με νοικιασμένες ταινίες. Τ’ απογεύματα βολτάριζα στις πλαγιές. [...] Χάσιμο χρόνου.

[η γιαγιά ρωτάει: ] «Εγώ τέλειωσα. Εσύ τι σκέφτεσαι από δω και πέρα;»
«Διάφορα». Μίλησα για σπουδές, δουλειές, ένα μυθιστόρημα που θα έγραφα. Για γνωστούς που θα με φιλοξενήσουν στην πρωτεύουσα. Ετοιμάζω, είπα, τα χαρτιά μου για υποτροφία εξωτερικού. Αλληλογραφώ μ’ ένα γάλλο ζωγράφο, ίσως επιμεληθώ το αρχείο του.»


----------



## Perseas

Οι φράσεις "ζήτησα υπηρεσιακό" και  "πήρα την άδεια απολύσεως" συνήθως παραπέμπουν στον στρατό, γι' αυτό απάντησα έτσι προηγουμένως.

Ισχύει όντως αυτό;


skimmedlatex said:


> Ο πρωταγωνιστής του διηγήματος πάει στο σχολείο και ταυτόχρονα έχει μια δουλειά.




Επίσης, ο πρωταγωνιστής ήταν σε μια ηλικία που θα μπορούσε να είναι στρατιώτης, όπως φαίνεται στο απόσπασμα:


skimmedlatex said:


> Τον Οκτώβρη πήρα άδεια απολύσεως. Γύρισα στο χωριό. Οι φίλοι μου έλειπαν – άλλος χρωστούσε μαθήματα, άλλοι μεταπτυχιακά, άλλοι φοβισμένοι νεοσύλλεκτοι.


Η φράση "φοβισμένοι νεοσύλλεκτοι" αναφέρεται σε φίλους του που είχαν πρόσφατα καταταγεί στον στρατό.

Μήπως το διήγημα αναφέρεται σε διαφορετικές φάσεις της ζωής του πρωταγωνιστή: στρατιώτης, μαθητής, εργαζόμενος;
Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Οι φράσεις "ζήτησα υπηρεσιακό" και  "πήρα την άδεια απολύσεως" συνήθως παραπέμπουν στον στρατό.
> 
> Ισχύει όντως αυτό;
> 
> Επίσης, ο πρωταγωνιστής ήταν σε μια ηλικία που θα μπορούσε να είναι στρατιώτης, όπως φαίνεται στο απόσπασμα:
> 
> Η φράση "φοβισμένοι νεοσύλλεκτοι" αναφέρεται σε φίλους του που είχαν πρόσφατα καταταγεί στον στρατό.
> 
> Μήπως το διήγημα αναφέρεται σε διαφορετικές φάσεις της ζωής του πρωταγωνιστή: στρατιώτης, μαθητής, εργαζόμενος;
> Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω περισσότερο.


Δεν είμαι πια σίγουρη ποια είναι η κατάσταση του πρωταγωνιστή (και η ηλικία). Έτσι (προφανώς λάθος) το κατάλαβα από τα αποσπάσματα που αναφέρω πάνω. Κατά την γνώμη μου, καμία άλλη πληροφορία δεν υπάρχει στο διήγημα σχετικά με τον πρωταγωνιστή. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ να σας στείλω το διήγημα στο email, αλλά μόνο αν έχετε κέφι και χρόνο. (Είναι μόνο έξι σελίδες.)


----------



## Perseas

skimmedlatex said:


> Δεν είμαι πια σίγουρη ποια είναι η κατάσταση του πρωταγωνιστή (και η ηλικία). Έτσι (προφανώς λάθος) το κατάλαβα από τα αποσπάσματα που αναφέρω πάνω. Κατά την γνώμη μου, καμία άλλη πληροφορία δεν υπάρχει στο διήγημα σχετικά με τον πρωταγωνιστή. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ να σας στείλω το διήγημα στο email, αλλά μόνο αν έχετε κέφι και χρόνο. (Είναι μόνο έξι σελίδες.)


Ναι, θα το ήθελα, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Perseas said:


> Ναι, θα το ήθελα, ευχαριστώ.


Πρέπι μόνο να μου στείλετε το email σας. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να το στείλω εδώ. Θα καταργήσετε το μύνημα μετά να μην το αντιγράψει κανείς.


----------



## Perseas

Τελικά, φαίνεται ότι ισχύει αυτό που έγραψα χθες. Το ξαναγράφω, γιατί το είχα διαγράψει:

απολύομαι εδώ σημαίνει αποχωρώ από τον στρατό, εφόσον έχω εκπληρώσει τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπηρεσιακό (σημείωμα) είναι μία άδεια που παίρνει ο στρατιώτης από την υπηρεσία του, η οποία διαρκεί λίγο.
Άδεια απολύσεως είναι, νομίζω, η τελευταία άδεια που παίρνει ο στρατιώτης πριν από την απόλυσή του.


----------



## Andrious

skimmedlatex said:


> Για ποιο λόγο υπάρχει μια τέτοια άδεια στο τέλος;



Άλλος ένας ανεπίσημος λόγος είναι για να υπάρχει μια σχετική τάξη και ηρεμία στο στρατόπεδο. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι κάποιος που θέλει λίγες βδομάδες για να απολυθεί έχει το μυαλό μου αλλού και δεν αποτελεί υπόδειγμα στρατιώτη, οπότε οι αξιωματικοί φροντίζουν να τον ξεφορτώνονται με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο (άδειες, εξόδους, υπηρεσιακά...)


----------



## skimmedlatex

Andrious said:


> Άλλος ένας ανεπίσημος λόγος είναι για να υπάρχει μια σχετική τάξη και ηρεμία στο στρατόπεδο. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι κάποιος που θέλει λίγες βδομάδες για να απολυθεί έχει το μυαλό μου αλλού και δεν αποτελεί υπόδειγμα στρατιώτη, οπότε οι αξιωματικοί φροντίζουν να τον ξεφορτώνονται με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο (άδειες, εξόδους, υπηρεσιακά...)


Ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα!


----------

